# Please suggest friends.



## leobreaker (May 7, 2013)

Hi Every Body, 

I am from India and have been recently offered a position in SecureTech Abu Dhabi . 
Job offers my 15 K AED Per month. 

But even before giving my consent, Would be glad if you could suggest if the company actually is present out there and if the Cost of living in abu dhabi can be beared with this salary. 

Also please share links to do home work before moving to UAE. 

Thanks,
Leo


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

Reminder: people have asked this question hundreds of not thousands of times, and it's all in the forum already. 

See the Sticky Salary thread in the Dubai forum, for a very good detailed explanation of salary requirements.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

15k is a dismal salary if you are educated and living a decent life in india. Do not translate that salary to rupees. It looks like a lot, but truly is not. 

Suggest to check dubizzle to get an idea of housing costs in abu dhabi. The accomodations further out are at a better rate but still a better standard, but you have to have a car if you live off the island. You will need to get a visa and then go through the process to get a license which will take you a few months so that isnt going to be a good option for you in the beginning. There are buildings that are cheaper but you do get what you pay for. If you have a nice life and apartmetn in india, probly will make you a bit shocked to find building in such poor state in abu dhabi being offered at such high rates still. That said.... 

Up to you to decide what you are willing to take. Many indians come and do not mind that they are not living the 'lifestyle' of the uae but are living very similar to their life in india, here....


----------

